# Coloursfall vs. TruetoCheese



## Aletheia (Apr 1, 2015)

[SIZE=+2]*Coloursfall vs TruetoCheese*[/SIZE]



> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style: *Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> ...


*Coloursfall's active squad*

 *Jacob* the male Squirtle <Torrent>
 *Finn* the male Riolu <Steadfast> @ Soothe Bell
 *Kusa* the female Aipom <Pickup>
 *Sputnik* the genderless Metang <Clear Body> @ Iron Plate
 *Hexxus* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Leftovers
 *Emiline* the female Dratini <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ilza* the female Litleo <Rivalry>
 *Baymax* the male Goomy <Sap Sipper> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shouldra* the female Honedge <No Guard>
 *Psilocybin* the female Foongus <Effect Spore>


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Cuttler* the male Inkay <Contrary>
 *Nosada* the female Honedge <No Guard>
 *Pants!* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin>
 *Bram Stoker* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>

as it goes:


Coloursfall sends out
TruetoCheese sends out, commands
Coloursfall commands
EVOLUTION


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 6, 2015)

*48 hours *for Coloursfall


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 8, 2015)

*Coloursfall is disqualified*, no one gets anything and my reffing reputation will never recover


----------

